# My ferret is driving me crazy



## Zoey Brant (Apr 8, 2020)

In 2015 my boyfriend and I rescued a ferret, I will save you the awful story but we ended up picking him up late at night, when we came across an online post of his previous owner ‘giving him away.’ We were told he was a male, and 4 years old. 
Here we are, 5 years later, he’s about 9 now, completely blind, but otherwise in good health and has been absolutely perfect. Temperament, litter trained, cuddly. Perfect.
I’ve never had these issues with him before. About 4 months ago he stopped using his litter box. He’ll pee/poop around the litter box, beside it, in front of it but not inside it. It’s driving me crazy. To the point I’ve put down pee pads and change them every morning. I’m tired of doing laundry, washing his blankets and other stuff he use to not per/poop on. I’ve taken most out. 
Anyone else have this issue? Or any advice? Or anything at all lol? I’m going crazy over here, I’m a clean freak and he’s always been so great at keeping his cage clean. Now I struggle every day with keeping the mess and smell down.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Zoey Brant said:


> In 2015 my boyfriend and I rescued a ferret, I will save you the awful story but we ended up picking him up late at night, when we came across an online post of his previous owner 'giving him away.' We were told he was a male, and 4 years old.
> Here we are, 5 years later, he's about 9 now, completely blind, but otherwise in good health and has been absolutely perfect. Temperament, litter trained, cuddly. Perfect.
> I've never had these issues with him before. About 4 months ago he stopped using his litter box. He'll pee/poop around the litter box, beside it, in front of it but not inside it. It's driving me crazy. To the point I've put down pee pads and change them every morning. I'm tired of doing laundry, washing his blankets and other stuff he use to not per/poop on. I've taken most out.
> Anyone else have this issue? Or any advice? Or anything at all lol? I'm going crazy over here, I'm a clean freak and he's always been so great at keeping his cage clean. Now I struggle every day with keeping the mess and smell down.


Have you spoken to a vet? If he's 9 years old he's pretty old for a ferret. I looked it up, their life span is 4-10 years. It's likely he may be experiencing health problems.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely contact a vet ASAP.

It sounds like it could be age related or a medical issue.

I’m sure he’s not happy with being messy (and could even be in pain) so needs checking over by the vet and helped to cross the bridge if he can’t be helped.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

As above. Please don't delay making an appointment.


----------



## Zoey Brant (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi! I should add in February he was checked out by a vet. He’s in good health, just old, and starting to slow down. Nothing medically wrong that we could find. He’s happy, and healthy, just creating one hell of a mess.


----------



## Zoey Brant (Apr 8, 2020)

lorilu said:


> Have you spoken to a vet? If he's 9 years old he's pretty old for a ferret. I looked it up, their life span is 4-10 years. It's likely he may be experiencing health problems.


Yes definitely what my thoughts were, but he was checked out. He's healthy just old, and making a mess


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No animal likes to live this way so maybe it’s time to consider pts?


----------



## Zoey Brant (Apr 8, 2020)

Tiggers said:


> As above. Please don't delay making an appointment.


He's 9, and very well looked after. A vet appointment would never be delayed. He got checked out in February and I was told he's happy and healthy and to let him be. My vet didn't like the idea of doing more than a check up at his age, as long as he's eating, sleeping and pooping solids


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Zoey Brant said:


> Hi! I should add in February he was checked out by a vet. He's in good health, just old, and starting to slow down. Nothing medically wrong that we could find. He's happy, and healthy, just creating one hell of a mess.


February was two months ago. It is quite possible that he has become ill since then. With animals, since they can't tell us what's wrong, often the only clue to a health issue is change in behavior.

Unless there has been some change in your household that may be creating stress for him now? Many of our pets are experiencing stress now, from changes in the household routine. That may be the case in your home too. Try to keep to a regular routine every day, involving him in the day to day activities in the same way you always have done.

But keep in mind that stress can make animals sick too.


----------

